# 2013 chevy 3500hd



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

couple pics of new truck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice set up......Looks sharp with the trailer in tow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That looks awesome! Could you take a couple pics of how the side tool boxes are mounted?


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I want that!....very nice!


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

heres a couple more pics guys


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck looks great.

I think those plastic fenders should be on all trucks. Really saves the truck.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mjlawncare;1484986 said:


> heres a couple more pics guys


Thank you very much for the pictures! I didn't realize it dumped...even better!!


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

cet;1485009 said:


> Truck looks great.
> 
> I think those plastic fenders should be on all trucks. Really saves the truck.


ya those fenders really save the body and truck


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

its a duramax diesel to if you didnt no


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Sharp looking


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

mjlawncare;1485055 said:


> its a duramax diesel to if you didnt no


The first thing I noticed was that trumpet sticking out the back.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the work lights under the bed.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

heres a few more pics of small add ons i did step ups and rear work lights


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

nice, what are you going to hang on the front


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks sharp man! Who makes the body?


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

plowman_25;1490519 said:


> nice, what are you going to hang on the front


i think im going to with the xls i own a v plow already so i was thinking of trying the xls


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

plowmaster07;1490638 said:


> Looks sharp man! Who makes the body?


truckcraft


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

i went to the patriots game today took a cool pic


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

You parked on the slope so no idiots could try to use it to tailgate


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

mjlawncare;1490664 said:


> i went to the patriots game today took a cool pic


Wide left!


----------



## Fwilamosky (Oct 3, 2011)

great looking truck. what's the mpg you've been getting towing and just cruising?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

truck is sweet!! are you going to have solid sides made for mulch, soil, grass, etc?? any plow/salter combo coming?


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Fwilamosky;1490868 said:


> great looking truck. what's the mpg you've been getting towing and just cruising?


im averaging 11-12 miles


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

EGLC;1490966 said:


> truck is sweet!! are you going to have solid sides made for mulch, soil, grass, etc?? any plow/salter combo coming?


thanks man yaa i ordered sides to fill the spaces and i think im going to put plywood on the inside of the sides to protect the sides ,i already have a tarco highlander junior stainless steel salter that im going to be putting on it, and i was thinking of going with the fisher xls plow


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you just running the 3;73 rear ?


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Marek;1491060 said:


> Are you just running the 3;73 rear ?


thats what a duramax comes with


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

milage seemed kinda low. Our 11 duramax 3500 single rear wheel was getting 16- 17 just runing around.Also forgot the chassis cabs run a different hp then the pick ups. The 12 350 ford with 4:10 they are building for us was getting 16 without a body on it when we test drove it last week. I like or Duramax but the Chevy dealers around here know nothing about trucks. Really like the wheel well covers. The more salt you can keep off these trucks the better


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

looks good jon..


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks a+j


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Those are not wheel covers, they are real aluminum wheels, very nice!


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

SMiller;1493130 said:


> Those are not wheel covers, they are real aluminum wheels, very nice!


thanks man


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

truck looks great. you will be happy with the xls. i am getting another one and running both trucks with them and have the SS EXV as my backup for either truck.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

finally got the inserts in on the rackbody


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks good . Do you have the same panels going across the rear ?


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Marek;1500949 said:


> Looks good . Do you have the same panels going across the rear ?


yes there the same


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a nice truck. I'm suprised at how low your milage seems to be though. I would expect more out of a diesel. But I'm not an expert.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

couple more


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

well i finally got the plow on my new truck heres a couple pics


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice rig! Good luck this season.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice looking truck i would not even want to get it dirty good luck this yr


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Electric hybrid?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

mjlawncare;1490984 said:


> thanks man yaa i ordered sides to fill the spaces and i think im going to put plywood on the inside of the sides to protect the sides ,i already have a tarco highlander junior stainless steel salter that im going to be putting on it, and i was thinking of going with the *fisher xls* plow


nice choice


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

heres a couple more pics


----------

